# Attacked By Crows



## Ray Zdybrow (Jun 5, 2021)

I was attacked by crows a couple of days ago. Any chronners had a similar experience?
I wasn't seriously injured, just had to run away until they stopped following.


----------



## Droflet (Jun 5, 2021)

You probably got too close to their nest. 
Yeah, I've been swooped upon by Magpies, on the odd occasion. No biggy.


----------



## HareBrain (Jun 5, 2021)

Are you carrying the Sign of Bronze? If so, give it to Will Stanton and you shouldn't have any more trouble.


----------



## Dave (Jun 5, 2021)

I've been attacked by Arctic Terns, and by Geese, and chased down by a herd of Cows, but never by Crows, no.


----------



## Droflet (Jun 5, 2021)

HareBrain said:


> Are you carrying the Sign of Bronze? If so, give it to Will Stanton and you shouldn't have any more trouble.


----------



## M. Robert Gibson (Jun 5, 2021)

If you've had your corvid inoculation you should be OK


----------



## paranoid marvin (Jun 5, 2021)

So _that's _why it's called a 'murder' of crows.


----------



## Montero (Jun 5, 2021)

@Droflet - Over Sea, Under Stone by Susan Cooper

Worth the read. Staple of my teens, have re-read as an adult.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 5, 2021)

Some years ago , while driving my car   , a rather large Canadian goose  slammed into my windshield, completely destroying it.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 5, 2021)

Last year there were a couple of gulls nesting on a flat room of a nearby house.  They would see off by dive-bombing anyone walking in the lane behind the houses.   Fortunately, none this year.


----------



## Droflet (Jun 5, 2021)

Montero said:


> @Droflet - Over Sea, Under Stone by Susan Cooper
> 
> Worth the read. Staple of my teens, have re-read as an adult.



Fantasy???


----------



## paranoid marvin (Jun 5, 2021)

Dave said:


> I've been attacked by Arctic Terns, and by Geese, and chased down by a herd of Cows, but never by Crows, no.




Cows are scary animals, especially up close. Seeing them lying in a field swishing their tails, or (preferably) in the opposite side of a stone wall, they look completely harmless. But crossing a field in the middle of nowhere and coming upon a herd of them sitting down and noticing you. Then starting to stand up and a suggestion that they might be moving towards you, it's definitely time to beat a hasty retreat.


----------



## Droflet (Jun 5, 2021)

Chased by streak, PM???


----------



## Wayne Mack (Jun 5, 2021)

BAYLOR said:


> Some years ago , while driving my car , a rather large Canadian goose slammed into my windshield, completely destroying it.


Goose or windshield?


----------



## HareBrain (Jun 5, 2021)

Wayne Mack said:


> Goose or windshield?


My money's on "car".


----------



## Montero (Jun 5, 2021)

@Droflet 
Yes. Old magic style YA-ish fantasy. Magic circles, mysterious symbols, wild hunt.


----------



## reiver33 (Jun 5, 2021)

Straffed by seagulls from our roof, whilst carrying a fledgling to safety from the road where it had landed.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 5, 2021)

Wayne Mack said:


> Goose or windshield?



My windshield didn't survive the collision and neither did the goose.


----------



## Dave (Jun 5, 2021)

That's what happens when you play fast and goose!


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 5, 2021)

Dave said:


> That's what happens when you play fast and goose!




I missed one day of work because that goose decided to commit suicide on my windshield . I wish id taken  a different exit off the highway.


----------



## Ray Zdybrow (Jun 6, 2021)

Droflet said:


> You probably got too close to their nest.
> Yeah, I've been swooped upon by Magpies, on the odd occasion. No biggy.


No biggie? They could've had my eyes out! The first one slammed into the back of my head, clawing and pecking. I had to run quite a way before they (three of them I think) stopped following, swooping at my head while I fended them off with my bum bag. Several other people were around, none of whom were attacked.


----------



## Ray Zdybrow (Jun 6, 2021)

Weirdly, it happened a minute or so after I'd spoken to what appeared to be the kilted spectre of Gerry Rafferty. Nowhere near Baker Street


----------



## Venusian Broon (Jun 6, 2021)

Had you done something bad to a crow? They can hold grudges, easily recognise you and tell their comrades that you are 'bad'...









						People marvel at crows' ability to 'hold and share grudges'
					

People have been marvelling at crows' abilities to "hold grudges" like humans and share their bad feelings towards other crows with "friends and family".




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## Alex The G and T (Jun 6, 2021)

I remember this one time, driving to the lake... A Bald Eagle leaped off of a roadside bank, carrying a 5 foot long, angry rattlesnake in its talons.   When it became apparent that the weight of the prey would prevent the bird from gaining enough altitude to avoid being smashed into my windshield; the bird dropped the snake, which rolled across the hood and very nearly came in through the open, front passenger-side window.

*****

In a previous life, my wife operated an organic vegetable farm with her ex, for 15 years.  She has a story about a neighbor who once shot and killed a Raven.

The remaining flocks of ravens commenced a vendetta. They attacked the man every time they saw him.  She claims that the man was eventually driven to sell out and move away.


----------



## Droflet (Jun 6, 2021)

Flying snakes and killer ravens??? And people say that Australia is a dangerous place?


----------



## Ray Zdybrow (Jun 7, 2021)

Venusian Broon said:


> Had you done something bad to a crow? They can hold grudges, easily recognise you and tell their comrades that you are 'bad'...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes there was something like that, but it's long and I'll post it when I can be bothered to fire up my clunker lappie.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 7, 2021)

I was at a Summer camp playing baseball with some of my friends and,  it started to rain so , we paused the game and as we going to put away the balls and equipment  then,  something  hit me right square on the nose , for second , I though it rain drop, it turned out to be bird sh*t.


----------



## Droflet (Jun 7, 2021)

That's a fine piece of precision bombing, Bay.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 7, 2021)

Droflet said:


> That's a fine piece of precision bombing, Bay.



Yep , it was all of that.


----------



## Dave (Jun 7, 2021)

Close Encounters of the Bird Kind


----------



## Mon0Zer0 (Jun 7, 2021)

My home town used to be famous for a seagull, "Swoop", that took a dislike to the car park owner and would harass them constantly.


----------



## Dave (Jun 7, 2021)

They just need a few more partners in crime.


----------



## Mouse (Jun 7, 2021)

An ostrich, a leopard, multiple iguanas, geckos, snakes and various cats, but never crows.


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 7, 2021)

Not surprised at any kind of cat attacking you @Mouse


----------



## RJM Corbet (Jun 7, 2021)

Ray Zdybrow said:


> Yes there was something like that, but it's long and I'll post it when I can be bothered to fire up my clunker lappie.


Would be interesting to know what you did to them, though


----------



## Phyrebrat (Jun 7, 2021)

I was charged by a cassowary in Marwell Zoological Park when I was a kid in the 80s. Wasn’t till I grew up I realised it could have done a velociraptor on me.

Nowadays I just seem to get parents and staff attacking me


----------



## Abernovo (Jun 8, 2021)

I've never been attacked by crows. Bonxies (Great Skuas) in Orkney, yes. And I've survived the precision bombing runs of Aberdonian Herring Gulls and Great Black-Backed Gulls.

But, if you've upset the corvids, you're in trouble, because they're smart and organised.


----------



## M. Robert Gibson (Jun 8, 2021)

A goat once head-butted me in my stomach.  Does that count as an attack by nature?


----------



## Phyrebrat (Jun 8, 2021)

M. Robert Gibson said:


> A goat once head-butted me in my stomach.  Does that count as an attack by nature?



Definitely! I just hope it wasn't Black Phillip who did it!


----------



## Montero (Jun 8, 2021)

I've been thumped a few times by various rams. Little ***s. Leave bruises those do.

I also once read a rather startling story on a hobby farmers group some years ago.

In the USA, out somewhere pretty rural, these folks had their goats in a paddock with a high paling fence. Ferocious noise in the night, crashing and banging baaing and a howl and they reckoned there was a predator in with their goats, probably one of the local semi-feral dogs. Grabbed their guns and boots and ran to the paddock, thinking they'd be too late.
In a sense they were.
Their billy goat had speared the attacking dog and the noise was him trying to get his horns back out of the dead dog by scraping it against the stout wooden fence.

And by the way, alpacas are supposed to be really good guardian animals, very territorial and with a good kick. Trouble is they cost £1,000s to buy.


----------



## Elckerlyc (Jun 8, 2021)

I get regularly attacked by squadrons of mosquitos every summer. And I hunt them. It's The Forever War.


----------

